# GoPro vs Contour



## boston

Which is better

GoPro or Contour camera. In the market to buy one and want to know which is the better action camera.


----------



## GreatScott

Add this one to your list to check out.

Replay XD

I'm still doing some research on it. I can't find any real info on if it is waterproof or not. They just say weatherproof.


----------



## boston

Will check it out - let me know what you find.


----------



## mtmgiants

really interested in this as well if anyone knows anything


----------



## pontiuspylate

I am a solid GoPro fan. I have owned and used both their SD and HD models. They just came out with thir 2nd generation HD model. Most versitile POV on the market!!! Do the research and you will see. Actually, just watch TV. You will see them used all over action sports TV shows.


----------



## Donutz

I just bought a contour, mostly because the price was unbeatable. However, I've never really been tempted to buy a Gopro. I know that dollar for dollar they have better features (I've done the comparisons) but I just can't get past that thing jutting up out of your helmet.


----------



## aplummer

all the comparisons I've seen show the contour+ to have far better movie quality then go pro. not talking the normal contour though or even the contour gps. i think go pro wins on quality of mounts and accessories.


----------



## Nivek

Contour 1080p GPS. Bluetooth to your phone as a viewfinder and settings changer. You KNOW you are shooting what you want to shoot, and you can change setting if you're alone without taking off your kit. Easier record on/off as well. Giant slide button. The GPS also tracks your location and elevation too I believe, allows for a map of your day if I remember right.


----------



## Rufus

I have the Contour GPS. I think the GoPro has a slight edge as far as picture quality but I like the ergonomics better with the Contour. I also like being able to use my iPhone as a wireless viewfinder to preview and set up shots with the Contour.


----------



## Snownad

Donutz said:


> I just bought a contour, mostly because the price was unbeatable. However, I've never really been tempted to buy a Gopro. I know that dollar for dollar they have better features (I've done the comparisons) but I just can't get past that thing jutting up out of your helmet.












Side mount? Looking at the quality of all the video out there. Id def go go-pro if I was to buy one. The HERO2 just came out so Im thinking about it.


----------



## david_z

GoPro is a better camera, Contour is a little bit nicer looking and convenient, but lacks any in-field adjustability in framerate/resolution, etc. Contour performs marginally better in low-light conditions, but neither are very good. GoPro has wider field of view but that also creates more fisheye/distortion as distance increases, some people prefer the narrower (but still wide-angle) FOV on the Contour. GoPro mounting is kind of a pain in the ass, but mounting options on Contour are more limited. Better accessories to the GoPro.

I did a full comparion of the two:

GoPro HD Hero vs. Contour HD

But the new Hero2 looks amazing. If I didn't already have the Hero and the Contour HD, I'd definitely buy it. Same price as the old Hero but so many more features, framerates, viewing angles, ease of use.


----------



## Tez

News on the street is that the new contour roam slightly edges out gopro.

ContourROAM ? Is it the GoPro Killer?


----------



## aplummer

david_z said:


> GoPro is a better camera, Contour is a little bit nicer looking and convenient, but lacks any in-field adjustability in framerate/resolution, etc. Contour performs marginally better in low-light conditions, but neither are very good. GoPro has wider field of view but that also creates more fisheye/distortion as distance increases, some people prefer the narrower (but still wide-angle) FOV on the Contour. GoPro mounting is kind of a pain in the ass, but mounting options on Contour are more limited. Better accessories to the GoPro.
> 
> I did a full comparion of the two:
> 
> GoPro HD Hero vs. Contour HD
> 
> But the new Hero2 looks amazing. If I didn't already have the Hero and the Contour HD, I'd definitely buy it. Same price as the old Hero but so many more features, framerates, viewing angles, ease of use.


the contour hd is about three models old. do the comparison with the contour+ then see what you come up with. and i don't own a contour and will probably buy a go pro but thats purely because of the mounting system.


----------



## AIRider

I am edging towards the Contour Roam, 199$ fits the bill.


----------



## jdang307

AIRider said:


> I am edging towards the Contour Roam, 199$ fits the bill.


The roam looks cool too bad it doesn't do 60 fps which is great for slow mo


----------



## Snownad

Seen the HERO2?


----------



## pontiuspylate

Snownad said:


> Seen the HERO2?


Enough said right here!!!


----------



## howeh

The HD Hero2 quality is fantastic, but I've decided to go with the Contour Roam. I don't wear a helmet, so my mounting options with the GoPro include the headstrap (which looks ridiculous) and the chest strap, which is definitely more skier-orientated.

I'm going to grab the goggle mount for the Roam and use that. I don't think I'll have much stability issues, and if I do, I plan to tether it to the outriggers on my Oakley Splices to give it a bit more stability.

If only the GoPro had a better form-factor and I'd be all over it.


----------



## oskar

The Hero2 has hands down the best video quality out of all pov cameras I've seen. It even put's some professional cameras at shame.
Two people here at work helped one of the basejumper with the promo video and looking at the raw video from the Hero2 was insane, crystal clear video and amazing color. All in all an awesome camera.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Hero2 for me, their comming out with a new wi-fi back so u can control it with your phone, no 60fps is a deal breaker for me on the roam and the cost of the contour plus is stupid


----------



## skycdo

I own 2 GoPros and love them both. You can use for more than just snowboarding. You can take em swimming, diving, etc. without buying anything extra. The fisheye lense is what makes them better then everything else since. Also, now that their price dropped down to $240 you can't not get it.... I really want a Hero2 right about now...


----------



## david_z

aplummer said:


> the contour hd is about three models old. do the comparison with the contour+ then see what you come up with. and i don't own a contour and will probably buy a go pro but thats purely because of the mounting system.


I'd be happy to update the review with the Contour+ if you're going to give me one (nobody is beating down my door offering to give me free shit, and I can't afford to buy every single new piece of gear that comes out).


----------



## Tarzanman

oskar said:


> The Hero2 has hands down the best video quality out of all pov cameras I've seen. It even put's some professional cameras at shame.
> Two people here at work helped one of the basejumper with the promo video and looking at the raw video from the Hero2 was insane, crystal clear video and amazing color. All in all an awesome camera.


No offense to this poster, but take anyone who claims that any POV cam puts professional cameras to shame to be someone who probably has no idea what they are talking about.

POV cameras all cut corners to maintain their size and FOVs options on fixed lens optics. (Physics are physics, unless they are using some kind of alien technology they stole from a Stargate).

Before you get a POV camera you should ask yourself whether most of the video you're going to be taking is of yourself or other people. When I ride with cameras, I bring a (helmet mounted) CountourHD and a Canon 7D with an 85mm f/1.8 lens (DSLR that does video).

A friend of mine has a GoPro, so I have played with it a teeny bit. 

I have a couple of gripes with POV cams, but gripe #1 is the barrel distortion from the short-focal-length/wide-FOV that they are manufactured for. Grip #2 is the fact that any objects not fairly close to the center of the image are horribly blurred because of the cheap optics (bad edge sharpness).

If you're right there in the action recording then you can get satisfactory results (assuming you figure out which white balance and exposure settings work best for you), but if you want more versatility then I would suggest a hand-held video camera, or even a digital point-and-shoot camera that can do video. They will be easier to adjust, and they will require less tweaking if you do any post-editing. They are also ~$0–$100 cheaper (depending on what you get). $300 will buy you a much nicer point and shoot camera with video than a contour/gopro/drift/whatever-POV cam

Now, I have not used the Contour+, ContourROAM, or GoPro HD2, so I cannot say for sure whether this holds for the latest models, but I would be extremely skeptical of any huge improvements in optical clarity without any major changes to the cameras' form factors.

I do not (quite) regret purchasing my ContourHD, but if I had to do it again, then I would spend the money on a better video camera or buy an older/cheaper model.

Straight out of the box, the ContourHD has a superior mounting system for a snowboarder (goggle mount). It gets in the way less and falls off less than the stock GoPro helmet mount (unless they have changed it in the last year).

Borrow one first if you can and decide whether its for you.


----------



## david_z

Tarzanman said:


> if you want more versatility then I would suggest a hand-held video camera, or even a digital point-and-shoot camera that can do video. They will be easier to adjust, and they will require less tweaking if you do any post-editing. They are also ~$0–$100 cheaper (depending on what you get). $300 will buy you a much nicer point and shoot camera with video than a contour/gopro/drift/whatever-POV cam


Any particular handhelds that you would recommend? When I looked at these options a year or two ago, most of the reviews for video cameras in this price range mentioned horrible to non-existent image stabilization.


----------



## jdang307

The CountourHD is really cheap. Is it that bad? Slight differences between the models don't bother me. They're not going to be on the level of my 5DMkII but that's fine. For $130 that ain't too bad.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Tarzanman said:


> No offense to this poster, but take anyone who claims that any POV cam puts professional cameras to shame to be someone who probably has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> POV cameras all cut corners to maintain their size and FOVs options on fixed lens optics. (Physics are physics, unless they are using some kind of alien technology they stole from a Stargate).
> 
> Before you get a POV camera you should ask yourself whether most of the video you're going to be taking is of yourself or other people. When I ride with cameras, I bring a (helmet mounted) CountourHD and a Canon 7D with an 85mm f/1.8 lens (DSLR that does video).
> 
> A friend of mine has a GoPro, so I have played with it a teeny bit.
> 
> I have a couple of gripes with POV cams, but gripe #1 is the barrel distortion from the short-focal-length/wide-FOV that they are manufactured for. Grip #2 is the fact that any objects not fairly close to the center of the image are horribly blurred because of the cheap optics (bad edge sharpness).
> 
> If you're right there in the action recording then you can get satisfactory results (assuming you figure out which white balance and exposure settings work best for you), but if you want more versatility then I would suggest a hand-held video camera, or even a digital point-and-shoot camera that can do video. They will be easier to adjust, and they will require less tweaking if you do any post-editing. They are also ~$0–$100 cheaper (depending on what you get). $300 will buy you a much nicer point and shoot camera with video than a contour/gopro/drift/whatever-POV cam
> 
> Now, I have not used the Contour+, ContourROAM, or GoPro HD2, so I cannot say for sure whether this holds for the latest models, but I would be extremely skeptical of any huge improvements in optical clarity without any major changes to the cameras' form factors.
> 
> I do not (quite) regret purchasing my ContourHD, but if I had to do it again, then I would spend the money on a better video camera or buy an older/cheaper model.
> 
> Straight out of the box, the ContourHD has a superior mounting system for a snowboarder (goggle mount). It gets in the way less and falls off less than the stock GoPro helmet mount (unless they have changed it in the last year).
> 
> Borrow one first if you can and decide whether its for you.


Find me a 300$ P&S camera shoots better video than than a HeroHD2 or Countour+ and also take the abuse that comes without mountain sport photography\video , I just don't think they exist and even if they did I sure wouldn't want to take them out onto the mountain.

With that said I am looking forward to the day when I buy a NEW D-SLR and can use all my lenses to shoot video with but each one of those lenses cost far more than 300$ not to mention the 1000$ camera body itself.


----------



## jdang307

hikeswithdogs said:


> Find me a 300$ P&S camera shoots better video than than a HeroHD2 or Countour+ and also take the abuse that comes without mountain sport photography\video , I just don't think they exist and even if they did I sure wouldn't want to take them out onto the mountain.
> 
> With that said I am looking forward to the day when I buy a NEW D-SLR and can use all my lenses to shoot video with but each one of those lenses cost far more than 300$ not to mention the 1000$ camera body itself.


That's not what he said though. He just said these cameras don't put any "professional" cameras to shame. Of course not.

But for what it is, it's great.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Tarzanman said:


> $300 will buy you a much nicer point and shoot camera with video than a contour/gopro/drift/whatever-POV cam





jdang307 said:


> That's not what he said though. He just said these cameras don't put any "professional" cameras to shame. Of course not.
> 
> But for what it is, it's great.


he also said that


----------



## jdang307

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> he also said that


Oops. Yeah you wont find something comparable in P&S for that price range


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

jdang307 said:


> Oops. Yeah you wont find something comparable in P&S for that price range


yea i dont think so either and with the new hero HD2 i think it really is at least almost on par with some of the professional cameras out there.


----------



## raj0194

pontiuspylate said:


> I am a solid GoPro fan. I have owned and used both their SD and HD models. They just came out with thir 2nd generation HD model. Most versitile POV on the market!!! Do the research and you will see. Actually, just watch TV. You will see them used all over action sports TV shows.


Where is the best place to mount your GoPro when riding?


----------



## Paopaw

FOr the price of $134.99.. I'll go for the contour. As long it does the job. I'm fine with it.


----------



## jdang307

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea i dont think so either and with the new hero HD2 i think it really is at least almost on par with some of the professional cameras out there.


I wouldn't go that far. Even a lowly DSLR will smoke it when it comes to video. Ruggedness, ease of use, portability etc. the GoPro is awesome. Video quality, not even barely close. On a tiny little youtube video sure. But full screen or on a TV they can't even hold a candle. Footage from Canon 7D's are used in TV and commercials. The 60D, T3i and even T2i have really good video quality. Even the first gen T1i had really good VQ.

That said, you're not lugging a DSLR on the side of a helmet down the slopes. You could put it in a water housing and a steady cam, but you're getting into production territory there.


----------



## skycdo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea i dont think so either and with the new hero HD2 i think it really is at least almost on par with some of the professional cameras out there.


A GoPro IS a professional unit. Their niche is areas where the camera body can be subject to physical damage. I doubt you are willing to use a $2000 bulky as hell camera just because you want "edge sharpness" and risk ruining the whole thing. Watch anything on Discovery Channel and you'll see them in cross shots all the time. Even if the Countour+ is better than the Hero2, it still costs $200 more.


----------



## jdang307

Paopaw said:


> FOr the price of $134.99.. I'll go for the contour. As long it does the job. I'm fine with it.


I'm wondering the difference between the Contour HD and Gopro hero 2. Wondering if the $200 is worth it.


----------



## GreatScott

raj0194 said:


> Where is the best place to mount your GoPro when riding?


I don't like watching footage from helmet mounts. I prefer putting it on the end of a pole (old ski poles are great for this) or make a nice little handle and hold it.


----------



## Paopaw

jdang307 said:


> I'm wondering the difference between the Contour HD and Gopro hero 2. Wondering if the $200 is worth it.


If you have the money, go for the go pro hero2. Newer tech and features. But they both provide good quality videos. Go Pros marketing strategy is really good. They endorse it to every pro athlete so consumers would think that their product is really good.
Its just a marketing hype. People tend to go always to the latest and newest model. Just my personal opinion though. Either way you won't go wrong.


----------



## raj0194

pontiuspylate said:


> I am a solid GoPro fan. I have owned and used both their SD and HD models. They just came out with thir 2nd generation HD model. Most versitile POV on the market!!! Do the research and you will see. Actually, just watch TV. You will see them used all over action sports TV shows.





GreatScott said:


> I don't like watching footage from helmet mounts. I prefer putting it on the end of a pole (old ski poles are great for this) or make a nice little handle and hold it.


Thanks GreatScott!! In my experience the helmet mount video isn't to stable.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

GoPro is like the iPhone

Its the most popular, it has the most accessories, and is just plain better than all the rest... it also costs more like the iPhone does...

but who cares


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

FacePlant4Free said:


> GoPro is like the iPhone
> 
> Its the most popular, it has the most accessories, and is just plain better than all the rest... it also costs more like the iPhone does...
> 
> but who cares


it actually doesnt though, the contour+ is actually 200 more, the GPS is the same price as the newest model GoPro hero HD2 is and the roam is only 100 less.


----------



## Nivek

raj0194 said:


> Where is the best place to mount your GoPro when riding?


Crotch. Duh.


----------



## Principal

I agree with Rufus. I have the Contour 1080p and love it. It too a little to get it dialed in on the angle for my helmet. Skiing would be way easier as you face totally forward. Anyway, I do think the GoPro shoots better video, but I am just analyzing my ride not trying publish video so I am happy with the Contour. The picture is pretty good and the size is awesome.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

FacePlant4Free said:


> GoPro is like the iPhone
> 
> Its the most popular, it has the most accessories, and is just plain better than all the rest... it also costs more like the iPhone does...
> 
> but who cares


droid > iphone


----------



## Donutz

Principal said:


> but I am just analyzing my ride not trying publish video so I am happy with the Contour. The picture is pretty good and the size is awesome.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FacePlant4Free

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> droid > iphone


Droids are sweet for about a week. That's why they put so many out in succession.

iphone =


----------



## hikeswithdogs

FacePlant4Free said:


> Droids are sweet for about a week. That's why they put so many out in succession.
> 
> iphone =



All I know is my IP4 never crashes and my battery easily lasts 2 days, that's ALLOT more than I can say for my co-workers Droids but thats probably user error.

That and HD shreding videos(just bought Forum "vacation" 6.99$) are only like 6-8$ on iTunes so I buy them all ASAP


----------



## Trey T

GoPro all the way. Great product with many addons


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

FacePlant4Free said:


> Droids are sweet for about a week. That's why they put so many out in succession.
> 
> iphone =


Android is an operating system, not a phone. Phones with android OS do come out frequently such as the bionic, now razr, but these are different phones running mostly the same core OS. Back to topic, I plan on getting the ROAM this winter.


----------



## Willbilly

GoPro vs Drift vs Contour video.

GroPro's light capturing quality is way better.


----------



## p-hat in cincy

I just ordered my Contour ROAM today for $175 shipped. Waterproof to 1M (3') right out of the box...no special housing! I liked the Contour ROAM waterproof feature (since we snowboard and wakeboard) and the design/ergonomics. We'll see how it goes.

BTW...the Contour 1080p HD WAS on evo.com outlet for $111 with free shipping, but it just went back up to $139 (%11 off that today only, using "TRIPLE" promo code). They'll pop up on WhiskeyMilitia, SteepandCheap, and some bike deal-of-the-day sites for ~$111.


----------



## tecknojoe

The contour wins hands down. Why? Because I don't have to take my glove off to know that it's on and recording. I'm tired of videos that start with "is the red light on?"


I'm also looking at the xdreplay, it uses vibrations to let you know when you turn it on


----------



## david_z

tecknojoe said:


> I'm tired of videos that start with "is the red light on?"


Anyone who presents unedited POV footage deserves to be tarred & feathered.


----------



## tecknojoe

david_z said:


> Anyone who presents unedited POV footage deserves to be tarred & feathered.


The more important concept to grasp from my post is the fact that you have to either lean over and ask a friend of take off your camera to make sure it's on


----------



## oneshot

the new GoPro HERO-2
hands down.


----------



## aplummer

oneshot said:


> the new GoPro HERO-2
> hands down.


so you've done the comparisons. or just on the bandwagon.


----------



## david_z

tecknojoe said:


> The more important concept to grasp from my post is the fact that you have to either lean over and ask a friend of take off your camera to make sure it's on


Duly noted, that is definitely an inconvenience. 

But it pales in comparison to Contour's inability to change video settings in the field. Maybe they remedied this on the Roam?


----------



## david_z

aplummer said:


> so you've done the comparisons. or just on the bandwagon.


Unless price is your only concern it is almost an apples-to-oranges comparison, i.e., not much of a comparison. The Hero is a better camera with better features and more options.


----------



## oneshot

david_z said:


> Unless price is your only concern it is almost an apples-to-oranges comparison, i.e., not much of a comparison. The Hero is a better camera with better features and more options.



what he said!

and yes i have compared contours and GoPros for a couple yrs now.. I do a lot of editing of friends footy.. some contours some gopros.. the output from the gopro's on those same days in the same conditions is almost always better


----------



## aplummer

not convinced. used the contour+ a few times and find that one pretty hard to beat. but haven't used hero2 yet so can't compare. thats why i actually asked if you have done comparisons. i'm sick of one eyed go pro fans coming on here thinking they are the be all and end all of cameras.

i'm actually in the market and trying to decide between the hero2 and contour+. i did have a drift hd that produced great footage but the mounting system sucked in my opinion and thats why i no longer have it anymore. its on the mountain somewhere.


----------



## oneshot

they are both GREAT cameras for the money.
simple, when it comes down to it if you can edit, you can make either camera look awesome and appealing.

I haven't compared the Hero 2 yet, sorry. So no i do not have an opinion on that output, YET. but i do know for fact it has more options and more features than the contour. 

for the price of these cams. get'em both!


----------



## aplummer

i wish. just lashed out on a NS heritage so my resort wage won't cover much more.


----------



## david_z

The Contour+ is $200 more than the Hero2 and is objectively inferior in the following non-trivial areas:


Not waterproof.

Not adjustable in field.

Fewer viewing angles. 

Fewer framerates.

Fewer resolutions.

Non-existent still capability.

Not wi-fi compatible.

MOV instead of MP4 (OK this maybe not "objective"...)


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Hero 2 is the best camera for quality\features right now , the Contour+ 1500 is very cool with it's smart phone integration but it's got a 500$ price tag and quality generally isn't up to par with the Hero2.

The Wi-Fi backpack for Hero's comes out in February and it uses wifi not f'ing POS slow ass battery hogging Bluetooth garbage, the price of the Wi-Fi backpack and the Hero 2 is STILL cheaper than the 500$ price tag of the contour plus and it uses Wi-Fi instead of craptooth and can stream and record video right to your phone. I really like the "backpack" modularity concept GoPro has as it allows you to upgrade the camera body over time with new features and technology.

Now there is a very very small argument to be made about the Countour + and Roam low light quality being superior to the Hero2 but the quality difference isn't enough to overcome the Hero2 in most ordinary circumstances or make up for the other differences.

In fact as far as quality\features I'd put the Drift HD Stealth at or above the contour but Contour still wins as far as "cool factor" and aesthetics


----------



## aplummer

david_z said:


> The Contour+ is $200 more than the Hero2 and is objectively inferior in the following non-trivial areas:
> 
> 
> Not waterproof.
> 
> Not adjustable in field.
> 
> Fewer viewing angles.
> 
> Fewer framerates.
> 
> Fewer resolutions.
> 
> Non-existent still capability.
> 
> Not wi-fi compatible.
> 
> MOV instead of MP4 (OK this maybe not "objective"...)


what do you mean by fewer viewing angles? All the options in the world won't matter if the footage doesn't look good. now i'm not talking about hero2 as i have never seen or used it but from the go pro 1080 and contour+ (no other contour models) all the footage i have made and seen from others is that the contour was better (in my opinion). Now i know that people will disagree with this but unless you have used them you can't compare. i have used drift hd170, go pro1080 and contour+. and at the end of the day all the footage was fairly similar. 

Will be interested to see some side by sides with the hero2.


----------



## david_z

aplummer said:


> what do you mean by fewer viewing angles?


Hero2 does 170, 127, and 90 degree FOV so you have the option of less fisheye if you want less fisheye.

Contour+ only does 170.


----------



## oneshot

david_z said:


> Hero2 does 170, 127, and 90 degree FOV so you have the option of less fisheye if you want less fisheye.
> 
> Contour+ only does 170.


yeah the contour used to be 130, they saw how much fun GoPro users were having and upped the fish. 
the new Hero 2 options are awesome! whats even more awesome is, its twice the camera the Hero 1 was for the same price.. that's GoPro keeping their users loyal and loyalty to their users..


----------



## hikeswithdogs

aplummer said:


> what do you mean by fewer viewing angles? All the options in the world won't matter if the footage doesn't look good. now i'm not talking about hero2 as i have never seen or used it but from the go pro 1080 and contour+ (no other contour models) all the footage i have made and seen from others is that the contour was better (in my opinion). Now i know that people will disagree with this but unless you have used them you can't compare. i have used drift hd170, go pro1080 and contour+. and at the end of the day all the footage was fairly similar.
> 
> Will be interested to see some side by sides with the hero2.


The contour + is superior to the original Hero it's much newer and more expensive.


----------



## tecknojoe

david_z said:


> Duly noted, that is definitely an inconvenience.
> 
> But it pales in comparison to Contour's inability to change video settings in the field. Maybe they remedied this on the Roam?


It has a switch to go between 2 of the settings while your in the field. I preset it to be 1080p at 30fps and 720p at 60fps. I rarely use anything else so to me it's not an issue, but I can see someone wanting more options i guess


I agree gopro vid quality is slightly better.


----------



## GameCocks11

david_z said:


> The Contour+ is $200 more than the Hero2 and is objectively inferior in the following non-trivial areas:
> 
> 
> Not waterproof.
> 
> Not adjustable in field.
> 
> Fewer viewing angles.
> 
> Fewer framerates.
> 
> Fewer resolutions.
> 
> Non-existent still capability.
> 
> Not wi-fi compatible.
> 
> MOV instead of MP4 (OK this maybe not "objective"...)


I see Contour can do 60 fps, same as gopro?

I too was looking at the two cameras. I really like the Bluetooth to phone with the contour but overall I'm leaning gopro.


----------



## tecknojoe

GameCocks11 said:


> I see Contour can do 60 fps, same as gopro?
> 
> I too was looking at the two cameras. I really like the Bluetooth to phone with the contour but overall I'm leaning gopro.


I think the new gopro can do 120 now. it's kind of useless though unless u have something to play it on. still good that they're pushing the technology


----------



## GameCocks11

tecknojoe said:


> I think the new gopro can do 120 now. it's kind of useless though unless u have something to play it on. still good that they're pushing the technology


oh wow yea you're right, I somehow missed that. To bad its wvga but sure it makes a crazy slow mo if you really wanted


----------



## mzaucha

Just picked up the Contour a few weeks ago. Went solely on price. I found it at Tiger Direct for only $100


----------



## BigmountainVMD

p-hat in cincy said:


> I just ordered my Contour ROAM today for $175 shipped. Waterproof to 1M (3') right out of the box...no special housing! I liked the Contour ROAM waterproof feature (since we snowboard and wakeboard) and the design/ergonomics. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> BTW...the Contour 1080p HD WAS on evo.com outlet for $111 with free shipping, but it just went back up to $139 (%11 off that today only, using "TRIPLE" promo code). They'll pop up on WhiskeyMilitia, SteepandCheap, and some bike deal-of-the-day sites for ~$111.


Careful using that on a wakeboard. The "waterproof to 1 m" is a pressure rating in calm water... You take a dunk on a wake board going 20 mph, even if the cam goes 6in under water it will probably get leakage... I learned that lesson taking a waterproof cam in a river... it was waterproof to 2.5 meters, but when I got dunked in some rapids, the pressure of the water was too high... ruined the camera.


----------



## zk0ot

contour is going to have some pretty new tech coming out in the next 6 to 8 months.... a little birdie told me. 
as in all will be bluetooth compatible, and will have a direct up load... no computer needed.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

On another note, is the HERO2 all that much better than the regular HERO? They both do 60fps at 720p... who cares about 120fps at shitty resolution... battery life is same... looks about the same size... is the lens clarity REALLY twice as good? I dunno about the twice as good claim.


----------



## Torstein

GoPro's are better hands down. Look at the new HD Hero2


----------



## boston

FYI - will update you when I know the date but Thryll has a Go Pro event lined up. Thinking it will be 11/28 week or the one after.


How is the Hero 2 -- is there a huge difference in quality?


----------



## hikeswithdogs

boston said:


> FYI - will update you when I know the date but Thryll has a Go Pro event lined up. Thinking it will be 11/28 week or the one after.
> 
> 
> How is the Hero 2 -- is there a huge difference in quality?



2.8 glass lens and bran new sensor capable of delivering better low light performance, more accurate color , can better handle rapid changes in lighting and of course allot more detail.

Hero1(and other POV cams) may be capable of 1080p but many don't really have the capture performance to really shine at that rez and make full use of it, the Hero2 does(just barely) but it's still nothing compared to say like a high end canon\nikon DSLR.


----------



## Yes Officer

I have the opportunity to get a siiiick deal on either the Contour Roam or the GoPro Hero 2. I can get the Roam (normally $199) for $130 or the Hero 2 (outdoor edition $299) for $150.00. I know the Hero 2 out performs the Roam in many areas, but I like features of the Roam as well. Any advice? Hell I might just pull the trigger on both and test em out for myself.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

I really do like the sleekness of the Roam and I bet it's noticeably lighter when attached to a helmet... I'm just so stuck on the HEROs 720p 60fps... not available on the Roam.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Yes Officer said:


> I have the opportunity to get a siiiick deal on either the Contour Roam or the GoPro Hero 2. I can get the Roam (normally $199) for $130 or the Hero 2 (outdoor edition $299) for $150.00. I know the Hero 2 out performs the Roam in many areas, but I like features of the Roam as well. Any advice? Hell I might just pull the trigger on both and test em out for myself.


Spend the extra 20$ on the Hero2 , no 720p\60(no slow motion playback) for me is a deal breaker the GoPro wifi bacpack add on is coming out next month which is unbelievably cool.


----------



## xDOTY

Torstein said:


> GoPro's are better hands down. Look at the new HD Hero2


Wow. He is saying GoPro is better when he is sponsored by Countour? :O


----------



## Justman1020

Well, I just bought a contour roam...it will be here on dec 2nd, it was 100 dollars, got it from Comp USA in Florida, who was having a HUGE sale, (100 as opposed to however much it normally is?? Yes please!)
I will be able to give you an opinion after i play with it when i get to the mountain on the fourth.


----------



## xDOTY

I am buying a GoPro 2 off of THRYLL on Monday, for sure. Can't wait til I can pay, then see a GoPro is coming my way! I have waited so long for one. (Almost a year now) And I finally have a good deal, and the money! Woop!


----------



## aplummer

how do you see the upcoming events on thryll. it only shows current. thought it used to show next week also.


----------



## xDOTY

They are working on the feature and adding some new stuff. It will be back.

PS: CLYMB sucks.


----------



## aplummer

and you reckon hero2 will be going next week. any idea on price


----------



## xDOTY

Yes. I have a little idea  About $220 or so.


----------



## boston

This camera is insane - New 3D HD Camera

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## The Donohoe

GoPro Hero2 for sure. Anyone seen the adds for the upcoming 3D backpack for the GoPro... that's enough reason to buy one right there. throw in some 3D footage, and every snowboard movie will be amazing, now matter how bad you suck, at least you'll suck in 3D.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

my GoPro was def a good investment. At first i didnt like the brick look either but how you look on the mtn with it on can be disregarded once you watch the videos. 

that new GP2 is insane. I was looking at the specs a few weeks ago and saw that it can take up to 15 snap shots per second for 15 sec or something crazy like that. Not to mention the extra attachments and accessories that you can buy for it: Extended battery pack, LCD viewfinder and playback screen....and not to mention the 3D part.
To me, the gopro is the most versatile of all pov cams out there.


----------



## hpin

At the moment, GoPro Hero2 is definitely the best pov camera, price-wise and feature-wise. I would not be surprise if in a couple of months if Contour drops the price on the Contour+ and releases a camera better than the hero2. That's just how the gadget market works.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

xDOTY said:


> Yes. I have a little idea  About $220 or so.


Thats def not 60% off


----------



## The Donohoe

yeah lol, that's closer to 26-27% off... If you can find a GoPro Hero 2 for $120 (60% off) let me know! I'm pretty psyched about the Hero 2, if i was in the market for one I'd buy one. However I'm broke, so i'll just buy one this summer. Versatility, and quality of the Hero 2 is hard to match.


----------



## racer357

I bought the contour gps. the way the go pro monts just seems like another thing to cause injury when I fall and to snag on branches etc. in the trees.

I will scarifice a couple settings for the better ergonomics of the contour.


----------



## The Donohoe

Unless you mount the GoPro in a weird way, I just don't see it causing injury. Maybe snagging on branch if you have the thing hanging way up, but you can mount it on the front of your helmet with some what low profile. I do like the looks of a Contour more, but I'd prefer quality over cosmetics.


----------



## tanpatnode

I have used both for many things and found that each of them is improving but obviously not perfect.

Some things that I have noticed and like/dislike about GOPRO.
Image stabilization is better than Contour
Water proof right out of the box
Lots and lots of accessories 
Multiple mounting options for basically any activity. 
You can take still pictures.
*DISLIKE
Big in size
Quite inconvenient shape
Everyone has it
battery life is good


CONTOUR
Really is record/stop record slide button I guess
their newest one takes still pics
depending on which one, they're waterproof.
slightly cheaper in general than the Gopro
ability to rotate lens 270 degrees 
Small and "slipstream" profile 
AMAZING customer support
pretty durable too, its taken some serious falls while mountain bike racing
battery life is good

*DISLIKE
not waterproof outa box.
less accessories
no power/memory left notifier.

But those are just some things i've noticed. kinda just throw it together on the spot so if i'm forgetting anything my bad. 
Over all, I could say whichever one you like better as far as the feel. they're pretty darn similar for a reason. good luck! also i've got a bunch of footage from my contour if you wanted to check it out on Youtube...

Exit 27, Downhill - YouTube (downhill biking)
720p - YouTube (snowboarding)

Both at 720p 60fps.good luck!


----------



## racer357

The Donohoe said:


> Unless you mount the GoPro in a weird way, I just don't see it causing injury. Maybe snagging on branch if you have the thing hanging way up, but you can mount it on the front of your helmet with some what low profile. I do like the looks of a Contour more, but I'd prefer quality over cosmetics.


You can't see how a 3" arm sticking out of your head applying added leverage to your neck when you are falling adds to the chances of an injury? You Must crash much safer than I do. LOL!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

New_World_Order said:


> Actually the new Contour Roam is waterproof out of the box and has a battery and memory notifier. I also like the mounts better than the Go Pro....


Define waterproof, I would say it's highly water resistant and water proof in a shallow pool but any kind of high pressure situation(rapids, big waves, ect) and it WILL leak without an external case from what I understand.


----------



## david_z

pffffffft the roam is only waterproof to ONE METER.


----------



## zk0ot

hikeswithdogs said:


> Define waterproof, I would say it's highly water resistant and water proof in a shallow pool but any kind of high pressure situation(rapids, big waves, ect) and it WILL leak without an external case from what I understand.


my rebuttal to that is.... it is recommended to 1 meter. roughly 3 feet. AND they demo the roam with white water kayaking. Speaking with my rep says i shouldnt have a problem wakeboarding with a roam without a case. 

The ContourGPS and Contour+ would be "highly water resistant" where so they wont need a case for snowboarding or some light rain or wheel spray.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

The Donohoe said:


> GoPro Hero2 for sure. Anyone seen the adds for the upcoming 3D backpack for the GoPro... that's enough reason to buy one right there. throw in some 3D footage, and every snowboard movie will be amazing, now matter how bad you suck, at least you'll suck in 3D.


I'm WAY WAY more excited about the WiFi backpack, total control of the still and video camera(and multiple GoPro's simultaneously), control over all settings, direct upload, GPS location tagging, streaming video directly to phone, true WiFi NOT Bluetooth, all kinds of cool shit.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

zk0ot said:


> my rebuttal to that is.... it is recommended to 1 meter. roughly 3 feet. AND they demo the roam with white water kayaking. Speaking with my rep says i shouldnt have a problem wakeboarding with a roam without a case.
> 
> The ContourGPS and Contour+ would be "highly water resistant" where so they wont need a case for snowboarding or some light rain or wheel spray.



Ahhh got it , personally I think I'd still want an external case like the GoPro before i got tooooo crazy with the thing in the water would be pissed if it got ruined.


A free 100% waterproof case has probably saved GoPro hundreds of thousands in warranty returns support costs ect , hell it's just a cheap(al be it strong) plastic case with some rubber seals not rocket science.


----------



## schmitty34

I'm gonna get a helmet cam for snowboarding and maybe some downhill MTBing, but its just for fun and so my buddy isn't the only one getting footage. I'd like to make little snowboard edits just for fun, but nothing serious.

So do I have this right?

Hero2 has 60fps at 720
ROAM only has 30 fps
The old Contour HD has 60 fps at 720? is that right?

so for nothing serious, just getting footage for the hell of it with a little editing, should I just save $150 and go with the contour HD?

What are the big things I would really wish I had if I passed on the Hero2?


----------



## zk0ot

correct about contour hd shoots 60 fps at 720.

hero 2 will shoot 120 fps. and it comes with a water proof case. a wider view. but no memory card.


----------



## tecknojoe

The wider view is only better in certain places (like skateboarding). I don't like the extreme wide angle for snowboarding / mtb.

Isn't the gopro now adjustable for lense angle?

I think 120fps will be at 720p but not positive.


Also look into the Replay XD. It's the smallest and super low profile compared to the contour and gopro. However, it doesn't have bluetooth and other cool shit like the other two. and it's more spensive


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

New_World_Order said:


> Thats without a water proof case there buddy.... 100 meters with..Go Pro is not water proof without its casing housing...
> 
> Do research before you chime


but whos seriously going to use it without the case? the roam doesnt come with a water PROOF case so i think its fair to state the out of the box waterproof-ness of either camera.

i believe 120 fps is gonna be for the shitty res but you will be able to change how wide of an angle you have for each res. 170 deg as the widest, 127 for medium and 90 being most narrow. i think being able to do that is big in the kinds of angles youll be able to get


----------



## tecknojoe

New_World_Order said:


> Im not bias in anyway with Go Pro or Contour infact I was in market for Go Pro until I did massive research for couple days.
> 
> Came conclusion the Contour was better choice for me.
> 
> I like the ease of the recording. Just flip the top switch and it powers on aswell as starts recording. no hassle between taking of gloves turing it on is the record on etc...
> 
> Also love the GPS version how it can use a droid or iphone to be a view finder and change vidoe and audio settings.
> 
> Plus I love the low profile design and more versatile mounts just clip on goggles or suction mount to board or even the wrist flex mount all cool.
> 
> 2012 Roam version is waterproof up to 3 feet and with a case 180 feet I believe. also $179 on Ebay dont hurt! compared to $299 for Hero 2
> 
> Last thing is the rotating lens..Now thats cool!
> 
> Trust me do research before you decide. Go Pro is sweet too but dont get fooled by all the marketing and what not. Other options out there that do same and more for less


Agree with this

If you plan to use it with motorcycles too, the gopro is much easier to manage because of the way it mounts. It's very hard to find a spot to mount the countor to make it point straight. Those gopro adjustable mounts rotate right into place.

For now I have the contour GPS. I love being able to turn it on/off without removing it. That's the gopro killer for me.

oh yea that, and the gopro looks just way too ridiculous on someone's head


----------



## zk0ot

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> but whos seriously going to use it without the case?


It can be thought about in 2 ways.....
Your right it comes with a case so its water ready straight out of the box. 
but
You *cant* use it with out the case. the camera itself has no mounting bracket. If the case gets scratched / ruined or just to bulky for a certain spot you cant decide to ditch the case. I could see that being an issue in some scenario


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

New_World_Order said:


> Im not bias in anyway with Go Pro or Contour infact I was in market for Go Pro until I did massive research for couple days.
> 
> Came conclusion the Contour was better choice for me.
> 
> I like the ease of the recording. Just flip the top switch and it powers on aswell as starts recording. no hassle between taking of gloves turing it on is the record on etc...
> 
> Also love the GPS version how it can use a droid or iphone to be a view finder and change vidoe and audio settings.
> 
> Plus I love the low profile design and more versatile mounts just clip on goggles or suction mount to board or even the wrist flex mount all cool.
> 
> 2012 Roam version is waterproof up to 3 feet and with a case 180 feet I believe. also $179 on Ebay dont hurt! compared to $299 for Hero 2
> 
> Last thing is the rotating lens..Now thats cool!
> 
> Trust me do research before you decide. Go Pro is sweet too but dont get fooled by all the marketing and what not. Other options out there that do same and more for less


the contour may be a better camera for ease of use and such but its not even comparable to the NEW gopro, maybe the older one.

also there is a option you can turn on, right out of the box, that lets you hit a single button to turn it on, then film in the same motion. i dont rock the go pro on my goggles either nor do i want too, i use it as you would a normal camera and film other people or have other people film me. in that respect i believe the go pro, particular the new HD2, has MUCH better picture quality.

as for the rotating lens i dont really see a good use for that as long as you set up the camera right.

also does the 2012 roam come with this case or is it sold separately?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

New_World_Order said:


> Go Pro might have adjustable lens angle
> 
> But the Countour does to also rotation of the lens...
> 
> Just let you know


those 2 things have nothing in common, the go pro lets you change how wide or narrow the angle is going to look.

the contour can tilt the frame slightly to the left or right...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

New_World_Order said:


> Go to you tube see side by side comparisons.... There are more lighting options on Countour also the mic is way better on Countour Roam,GPS and PLus...
> 
> Are you comparing to a ContourHD?? Which is discontinued


no im just comparing everything youve said about it


----------



## tecknojoe

New_World_Order said:


> Have you tried the flex mount? It is sweet for mount on bars


I need to look into the handlebar mount, but motorcycles have a different type of bars so i'm not sure if it'll fit

I have a 12" flex pole from another camera that actually fits the contour's case, but it wobbles to much at speed (errr, like 130-140)

that's why my requirements for a camera on a motorcycle are drastically different :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

zk0ot said:


> It can be thought about in 2 ways.....
> Your right it comes with a case so its water ready straight out of the box.
> but
> You *cant* use it with out the case. the camera itself has no mounting bracket. If the case gets scratched / ruined or just to bulky for a certain spot you cant decide to ditch the case. I could see that being an issue in some scenario


yea, new cases cost like 40 and a replacement lense is only like 20 so its not that big of a pocket breaker


----------



## zk0ot

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea, new cases cost like 40 and a replacement lense is only like 20 so its not that big of a pocket breaker


Ya i understand you can just get a new one. I was more focused that the option isnt there. if the case got jacked you cant use the camera until the new case arrives. unless you hold it in your hand.


----------



## tecknojoe

New_World_Order said:


> Thats why the flex Strap would be great its adjustable to all size bars squared or round...Check out
> 
> Contour | Products | Flex Strap


nah that wouldn't work. the camera view won't see much of what's ahead.

This is ideal


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

zk0ot said:


> Ya i understand you can just get a new one. I was more focused that the option isnt there. if the case got jacked you cant use the camera until the new case arrives. unless you hold it in your hand.


yea i see what you mean, that case really is pretty tough though. its almost cheap enough where you could just buy an extra and have it just in case.


----------



## tecknojoe

That's not mine

ugh, don't ever ride a motorcycle. Once you hit the track, you'll be forever broke. snowboarding takes a back seat and you're addicted to bikes. it's crack i tell you


----------



## BigmountainVMD

*GoPro vs. Contour vs. Replay XD1080 vs. something else...*

I'm all about the Replay XD1080. It is super low profile, even more so than the contour. It has a 127 degree wide angle, which is more than the Hero 1, but not so much that it distorts the pic with ridiculous amounts of fish-eye. The Hero II has more a 170 degree option or something like that, but I feel that is just too much. The Replay also can film 60 fps at 720p... but best of all, it has the best low light visibility of any camera I've seen.

Here is the link that helped me with my decision: there is no snow, just cars, but you can get an idea. Also Im not sure if they are using the Hero 1 or 2 in this side by side comparison. I'm leaning towards the Hero 2, because they are releasing the results of the comparison in the November 2011 issue of their magazine and the Hero 2 has been out for a few months right?

HOT ROD Magazine Action Camera Shootout - YouTube

Check it out!!

This thread is pretty long so if anyone has already posted this I apologize.


----------



## FL_Boarder

I just got my GoPro HD Hero 2 yesterday and started messing around with it. The 170 degree view is totally fish bowled which can be cool for some shots but if you are going past things close by it looks odd. You can adjust it though with a bunch of different settings and opt for the wide view or not.


----------



## boston

Thryll has GoPro!!! Saw on their facebook page!!! Hero 2

:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307

boston said:


> Thryll has GoPro!!! Saw on their facebook page!!! Hero 2
> 
> :thumbsup:


Mods please delete this because I want to make sure I get one!!!!!!


----------



## boston

jdang307 said:


> Mods please delete this because I want to make sure I get one!!!!!!


HAHA LOL -- yea actually maybe I should delete...keep it in the forum


----------



## cmendo2005

Stop getting my hopes up!


----------



## cmendo2005

Oh wait it really is...How much do we think its going to be?!


----------



## boston

cmendo2005 said:


> Stop getting my hopes up!


no check it - they are in The Thryll | Facebook


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

boston said:


> no check it - they are in The Thryll | Facebook


what are they gone already? i dont see any gopros


----------



## basso4735

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what are they gone already? i dont see any gopros


The Thryll ™ "Want a new GoPro Hero 2 - only Thryll members will receive this weekends special email needed in order to get one -- So make sure you sign up and become a member ... not a member??? sign up here https://thryll.com/index.php/customer/account/create/"


----------

